# NEW! Carbon Fiber Grille Accents and Fog Overlays B9 S4 and A4 S-Line!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Bring your B9 A4 S-Lne or S4 a distinct visual upgrade with our new Carbon Fiber Grille Accent Kit.
These aggressively styled cheekbones will provide a meaner look for your Audi and pair perfectly with other carbon fiber accessories.

Click HERE for your Audi B9 S4 (2017+) Carbon Fiber Grille Accent Upgrades

Click HERE for your Audi B9 A4 S-Line (2017+) ECS Tuning Carbon Fiber Grille Accent Upgrades



Brand new from ECS for your B9 A4 S-Line or S4, the Carbon Fiber Grille Accent Kit gives your front bumper angular cheekbones and a more aggressive appearance.



These pronounced visual upgrades pair immaculately with other carbon fiber accents for beautifully styled front end aero or sit nicely without any other upgrades for a unique visual difference between the other B9s on the road.




Click HERE for your Audi B9 S4 (2017+) Carbon Fiber Grille Accent Upgrades

Click HERE for your Audi B9 A4 S-Line (2017+) ECS Tuning Carbon Fiber Grille Accent Upgrades


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The next level in carbon is here.*

Introducing the ECS Carbon Fiber Grille Overlays, the perfect accent to your Grille Accents or stand-alone carbon beautification modification.*



The B9 S4 looks stunning from the factory, but the new Carbon Fiber Grille Overlay kit provides a distinctively aggressive improvement to the front fascia of the sports sedan.
These attractive additions give an angular design change with a fresh style that is sure to stand out.

Fog Grille Overlay:


Fog Grille Overlay with Accent:


Click HERE for your B9 S4 ECS Carbon Fiber Grille Overlays

Click HERE for your B9 A4 S-Line ECS Carbon Fiber Grille Overlays


----------

